# April 2 or 3 check in for east or west coast of FL



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2016)

Need an oceanfront resort, minimum of 1 BR that sleeps 4 for 1 week. Would prefer a 2 BR. Thanks!


----------



## BEV (Feb 26, 2016)

*How about a huge studio*

I found one.... have seen floor plan and it IS really large with sleeping areas spread far apart/// Full kitchen and full size bath.
Balcony included.  It is called a delux studio.  --look for PM from me.---

can get it for you for FROM APR 2-9  at this moment.  . for 550.
Reason for the PM is that other person may SEE this and grab it for self.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2016)

BEV said:


> I found one.... have seen floor plan and it IS really large with sleeping areas spread far apart/// Full kitchen and full size bath.
> Balcony included.  It is called a delux studio.  --look for PM from me.---
> 
> can get it for you for FROM APR 2-9  at this moment.  . for 550.
> Reason for the PM is that other person may SEE this and grab it for self.



Thanks Bev. I think they need something bigger than that.


----------

